# Where can I find this Calcium Supplement?



## Halter (Jul 28, 2012)

Situation: 
I am currently working with a veterinarian on finding one of these two calcium supplements. I work for a vet in York, PA. We have a client that has a Chinese Water Dragon (I apologize it is not a frog, but i figured this is the best place where you guys may be able to answer my question, if it is not in the correct section I also do apologize). This patient has Metabolic Bone Disease. We now got her to start dusting the crickets and provide proper UVB. What we need is something that is somewhat larger concentrated. We are looking for:

Neo-Calglucon or Calcium Glubionate

I have called many pharmacies and special compounding pharmacies. None of these businesses carry this product. 

So my question is: Does any of you members know where I can find this supplement online, or even locally? I also looked in the dusting supplements, but the vet is concerned that it will be not be enough to help get this little girl back on track. I know this is not a frog, but the knowledge base on this forum on nutrition is outstanding, so it is worth a shot.

Thank you all for your help. 
Josh


----------



## jrodkinsey (May 27, 2013)

I would look at using Repashy SuperCal HyD. Its got a high level of Vitamin D for reptiles who need it. lllreptile carries their entire line I believe.


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

If you are looking for a larger concentraion then why wouldn't you consider liquid calcium gluconate?
It is readily available. Try a feed store.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Try this. Repashy Superfoods :: RETAIL SALES :: By Product Name :: RescueCal Plus :: RescueCal + 150g BAG - Repashy Ventures - Distributor Center


----------



## Halter (Jul 28, 2012)

Thank you all for the quick responses.

I looked into the repashy food, excellent! Thank you, that is something that he may want to supplement with.

As far as the liquid calcium gluconate, that is our third option. The reason being is that the calcium glubionate breaks down easier and is utilized quicker in the body, which will in turn help her "quicker" compared to the gluconate. But the liquid gluconate is defiantly an option if we cannot find these above two. 

Thank you all again for your responses.


----------



## Halter (Jul 28, 2012)

Pumilo said:


> Try this. Repashy Superfoods :: RETAIL SALES :: By Product Name :: RescueCal Plus :: RescueCal + 150g BAG - Repashy Ventures - Distributor Center


This. Thank you. I am pretty sure this is what the Vet will go with as long as the Calcium glubionate doesnt randomly pop up.

Thank you all so much for your quick replies and helping me find something to help save this little one.

Cheers.


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

You can find calcium gluconate through livestock supply stores/vendors. I bought some 10 or so years ago. Peerhaps that would be a place to look for the glubionate...

Although as some others pointed out, repashy offers some products that treat metabolic bone disorders...


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Hey, did a quick google search for you:

https://www.google.com/search?q=liq...50,d.dmg&fp=7dcd8c3ef3dedb27&biw=1920&bih=930

https://www.google.com/search?q=liq...50,d.dmg&fp=7dcd8c3ef3dedb27&biw=1920&bih=930


----------



## Halter (Jul 28, 2012)

Thank you. I like how i used google and couldnt find anything ::face palm::

That is exactly what we needed, as well as the repashy.
Everyone thank you so much!


----------



## jrodkinsey (May 27, 2013)

No problem. Hope the little guy pulls through.


----------

